# 60 Gallon Air Compressor



## MattiaA (Apr 19, 2016)

I was determined to buy small 3 - 6 gallon air compressor. But then I found this other topic about 60 gallon air compressor where guys claim that if you want to use spray gun and other air tools without running weak you need at least 60 gallon air compressor.

What do you think is smallest air compressor to power air tools continuously and without power loss (in practice)?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

The 3 to 6 won't do it. Add up the amount of air the tools use and by a compressor that produces more than that amount. Tank size isn't as important as the cubic feet per minute of air produced. Always buy bigger than you think you will use. Roger


----------

